# Hammer and Bolter, Issue 1.



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Finally got around to reading the first issue of what for me is the long awaited replacement for the old _Inferno_ magazine, and initial impressions are good.

I find it hard to believe that no one else has brought it up yet considering the first chapter of _Prospero Burns_ is in there. First impressions of this tidbit would leave me to believe that it will go a little similar to _A Thousand Sons,_ initially exploring the history of the SWs before getting down to the nitty gritty of purging heretic traitors. It has me excited for the full installment.

_The Strange Demise of Titus Endor_ is an interesting epilogue for an old character from the _Eisenhorn _novels.

_A Place of Quiet Assembly_ is a Gotrek and Felix story written back in the mid 90's, and it's slightly darker, more adult tone is reminiscent of the early BL publications. Well worth the read for fans of the series.

_Primary Instinct_ is our first introduction to the Silver Skulls space marines, helmed by Sarah Cawkwell, and while there are a few issues a SM fanboy like me would nitpick, on the whole it's a good read with some engaging characters, and the story may lead to some interesting developments in kroot fluff if followed up on.

The first two chapters of _Phalanx_ are interesting, and considering that Ben Counter's work with the Soul Drinkers is his only work I consider any way decent, it looks up to standard. These two chapters set the scene for the imminent trial and execution of Sarpedon and co.

_Questing Knight_ by Anthony Reynolds tells the story of Calard, the questing knight of the title, who returns home to find his family and holdings destroyed and promptly sets out for revenge. One of the best fantasy shorts I've read for a long time, and would certainly inspire me to read more of Mr. Reynolds work.

All in all, a good solid start to this new era in BL publications.k:


----------

